# International Coffee Day - 29 September



## Silver (29/9/14)

This one is for you @Alex 

On two fronts

Firstly, because I know you love your coffee
And second, because I finally found something I can post to say "thanks" for all the international insights you post 
Check out the Wikipedia entry here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Coffee_Day#National_coffee_days




PS - @Alex, how could you not have spotted this?!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/9/14)

Thanks @Silver, you just gave me the reason to why i need another cup of coffee before i leave work hahaha, time to go grab a cuppa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Mmmmm Coffee...

Good Idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

Coffee is truly great and all this talk is making me want a cup now too

Only problem is that my wife makes the best coffee for my taste and she is not here now !!!! 
I won't even attempt it 

Will have to wait for tomorrow morning's fresh creation...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Silver said:


> Coffee is truly great and all this talk is making me want a cup now too
> 
> Only problem is that my wife makes the best coffee for my taste and she is not here now !!!!
> I won't even attempt it
> ...


 
Ag just admit that your to lazy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ag just admit that your to lazy


 
Not at all!
I don't know what she does with the coffee but when it's been made by her - it tastes unbelievable.
Despite many attempts on my own, it just never tastes the same...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Silver said:


> Not at all!
> I don't know what she does with the coffee but when it's been made by her - it tastes unbelievable.
> Despite many attempts on my own, it just never tastes the same...


 
Aaawww I guess se makes it with lots and lots of love

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/9/14)

Total coffee addict here. My word, do I love a good strong black cup of coffee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

Great thread @Silver  

I hope you celebrated with a little bit of coffee e juice 

PS @Alex i thought you would have posted this at midnight!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

Sort of @Yiannaki 
Yesterday I loaded *VM Legends Dean* into the Reo Mini
And it does have a coffee flavour to it

It's quite rich and decadent though. Actually my first time vaping it in the Reo. (previously was only on Clearos)
Very tasty but not pure coffee -

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

Silver said:


> Sort of @Yiannaki
> Yesterday I loaded *VM Legends Dean* into the Reo Mini
> And it does have a coffee flavour to it
> 
> ...


 
Sounds interesting 

I think im going to celebrate the occasion with some Rocketsheep Booster - everyone loves a spiked coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

Thanks for that @Silver, and my reason why I love coffee early in the morning:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sounds interesting
> 
> I think im going to celebrate the occasion with some Rocketsheep Booster - everyone loves a spiked coffee


Have you maybe compared the Booster to Wakonda?


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

Andre said:


> Have you maybe compared the Booster to Wakonda?


 

Unfortunately not! 

Still need to get my hands on some of that! I hear great things about it.

I placed a NT order last month (which is still MIA) and got so wide eyed over the got cookie that i forgot to order wakonda !

EDIT: I typed booster instead of wakonda @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/9/14)

This is a great thread @Silver, I'm always drinking coffee whenever possible. Infact I've got a perfect espresso in front of me now 

I would encourage everyone to start the day with two things.
A shot of Cayenne pepper, followed by a shot of espresso  or two...






PS: I just asked my wife if she new about this, her reply was "It's International Coffee Day for you everyday lol"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

Lol @Alex

Thanks 

I am keen to try out your espresso one day!


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

@Alex on what principle does your Espresso machine operate? (is it totally different from the old style Bialetti)


----------



## Alex (29/9/14)

johan said:


> @Alex on what principle does your Espresso machine operate? (is it totally different from the old style Bialetti)


 
Same principle @johan 

Fully Automatic Compact bean-to-cup machine with the De’Longhi patented automatic cappuccino system: your perfect cappuccino at the touch of a button. Equipped with 2 text lines display with the possibility to customize your coffee as you prefer, cup holder and water filter.

Found this vid of my exact model on youtube

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

great thread im also a big cofffeeeee fan nom nom. I just caint vape the stuff ey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

Alex said:


> Same principle @johan
> 
> Fully Automatic Compact bean-to-cup machine with the De’Longhi patented automatic cappuccino system: your perfect cappuccino at the touch of a button. Equipped with 2 text lines display with the possibility to customize your coffee as you prefer, cup holder and water filter.
> 
> Found this vid of my exact model on youtube




Looks like the ideal thing - I can catch my wife in a trap with a cupuccino.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

Alex said:


>



I _need_ this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

